# Rescued a fawn



## ohmt (Jun 22, 2010)

10 am this morning we got a knock on our door. It was our mail lady and she was in tears. She said right by our house there was a fawn on the side of the road-it looked like he had been hit (we live next to a busy highway) but was still alive. We are known for taking in orphans here so she thought maybe we could help it. Walked over and there he was on the shoulder and people had to move to the next lane to avoid him. I'm sure he'd been there all night and morning and no one had stopped to help. I saw his twin on the other side and unfortunately she was already dead. Mom was nowhere to be found. I ran him to the vet-he was a little fighter which gave me hope. Vet said he has a bit of road rash but nothing serious. His eye was hit and was a little sore and swollen so we are medicating it. He also has a broken jaw on one side. He does have a good sucking reflex so hopefully he'll be able to suck with it broken. If not, my vet sewed a nose tube in for us so we can tube feed him until it heals enough that he can eat. His little nose is bleeding due to the roots on his teeth being banged up. We are not out of the clear yet, but so far so good. If you could send the little guy some prayers it would be greatly appreciated.

We have named him Merry after our mail lady, Mary who was compassionate enough to get him some help. Here are a few pictures taken while he was sleeping-he is living in our porch for now


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 22, 2010)

Poor little baby. What a tough way to start life. Bless you for helping him.


----------



## shoegirl (Jun 22, 2010)

How precious is he. So glad you were there for him.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 22, 2010)

Sending God Light his way.........

Have you contacted a Wildlife Rehab person? Most humane society shelters will have the name of one in your area. Just throwing that out to you because in most states it's illegal to have a deer/fawn without a license.


----------



## ohmt (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you all! We just contacted a wildlife shelter and they are going to get back to us. We will find a way to take care of him and if we can't we'll find someone who can.


----------



## Mona (Jun 22, 2010)

Good luck with the little darling. Hope he makes it.


----------



## Reble (Jun 22, 2010)

keep us updated, thanks for caring.


----------



## Connie P (Jun 22, 2010)

Awww bless your heart for caring for this precious baby. I will say a prayer for him.


----------



## horsefeather (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you and be sure to send my thanks to your mail lady for caring!!

People.......ugh!

Pam


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Jun 23, 2010)

we have raised one.

this is what we did and it worked great...

cows milk cut in half ( per our DNR) if you can not get goats milk

warm rag to wipe down his back ( their moms do this in the wild)

wipe his butt and other part to make sure he is going to the bathroom

feed every 2 to 4 hours.

if you are thinking about keeping him when he is strong enough you might want to have a rubber band put on him. Bucks can get very mean.

hope this helps

please keep us posted


----------



## ohmt (Jun 23, 2010)

Update on sweet little Merry:

He is not doing as well as we had hoped. We believe he has an injury to his intestines. The vet said there is little we can do for him. For now he is resting outside under some yard trees. He seems to feel safe and at home there.

Bless the poor little guy


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh no..... I hope he makes it. Maybe he is just really sore from the impact and hopefully not some internal damage....... Bless you all for trying to help him. He sure is cute! How sad...

Keep us posted!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 23, 2010)

I am so sorry. I look at him and my heart breaks. He is beautiful and thank you for helping him. I can't ever imagine hurting something like that. As a baby or an adult.


----------



## ohmt (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Isn't he such a sweetie? He is doing much better now. Yesterday when I thought he was going it turns out he just had really bad gas



He is doing great! He has been eating grandmas flowers on the porch so today. We put him outside so he could run around and eat some grass. He does pretty darn well for havng a broken jaw! He loves being outside and likes top sleep under the trees. So cute. I'll put up some more pics in a little bit!

Thanks again for all the prayers-Merry needed them and they were much appreciated


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 24, 2010)

That's great news. Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Miniv (Jun 24, 2010)

That is AWESOME news!



Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Jun 24, 2010)

ohmt said:


> Yesterday when I thought he was going it turns out he just had really bad gas












omg thats HILARIOUS!!! hahaha! glad he's ok!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh so glad to hear it!! Is he getting some type of milk substitute? How old do you think he is? Doesnt look too old. Will look forward to more pics


----------



## Reble (Jun 24, 2010)

Pictures


----------



## ohmt (Jun 24, 2010)

Laurie, he is getting a milk substitute that my vet gave me. She sad it was good for rumanents. That being said, she was open about not knowing exactly what he was going to need because she had never dealt with an orphan fawn before. So if anyone has suggestions I would greatly appreciate it!

The vet didn't know how old he was but I'm guessing probably around a month or more? Deer around here usually have their babies around early May. He's not less than a month I know that for sure. He's pretty well filled out and knows to go for the trees and long grass-had learned a lot from his mommy.

Here is a quick picture I took of him earlier today. He has the whole yard to run around in but he loves to sleep in the long grass. Will try to get a picture of him running around tomorrow. It's the cutest thing!

P.s.-excuse my typing errors. I use my phone to do posts and I have big thumbs


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jun 25, 2010)

Isnt that amazing, he looks so much better. Good for you and Merry. Sending prayers to continue on a healing path for little Merry.


----------



## gimp (Jun 25, 2010)

I wonder if goat's milk might be a good thing for his tummy. I am glad he is hanging in there




. (I was a bit afraid to open this thread



)


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jun 25, 2010)

> I was a bit afraid to open this thread


I was too. Sure glad to hear he's doing better. He's adorable!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 25, 2010)

Awe, he is gorgeous, bless him! So glad to read that he seems to be recovering well








Anna


----------



## Alice (Jun 27, 2010)

I raised a fawn a few years ago. He was a new born, his mother was hit by a car. I feed him goat milk. He stay here for about a year, he would follow me everywhere

on to the deck up in the hay in the barn. As he got older he would leave for 1 or 2 days then come back stay for awhile then go again. Then one day he left and never came back guess he found a wife.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 28, 2010)

He is adorable! Glad he is feeling better!!!!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 28, 2010)

He is adorable! Glad he is feeling better!!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 28, 2010)

Glad to hear Merry is still doing well!! Maybe the internet might have any additional info on what they need, if anything? There is just about nothing cuter than a baby deer!!


----------



## Shadows Fire (Jun 28, 2010)

I one time rescued a hit by car fawn. she was adorable. sadly she didn't make it. But my vet said goats milk is the best. does anyone have a goat nearby?


----------



## Miniv (Jun 28, 2010)

Would love yet ANOTHER update on your "Merry"......when ever you have a chance.

Hope all is continuing to go well.


----------



## Marty (Jun 29, 2010)

He's so pretty! Thanks a million for taking him in like that. I just want to knit him some booties he's so darn cute



!


----------



## ohmt (Jul 3, 2010)

Awww Marty, you are too sweet!

Thought I'd post a quick update on Merry-he is doing GREAT and has turned into quite the feisty little boy. He has regained all of his strength and is FAST. Oh, and he is definitely the best hide and seek opponent I have ever gone up against



I have the hardest time trying to find the little begger. I am trying my best to expose him to as little human contact as possible. He runs when he sees me coming, but i'm happy because I know he'll have a good chance out on his own when the time comes.

Pictures when I get sneaky enough! I'll have to hide behind a tree or something next time he's fed and snap a few. He's so cute-gets the best milk beard!

Thank you all SO much once again for your prayers and help with Merry!


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 4, 2010)

So he doesn't realize you are the milk wagon? I guess it's for the best for his sake, but he's so darned cute I would probably have made him a spot in my kitchen and just hugged on him all the time, LOL At least he is old enough to have learned the instincts to go hide, etc.... but I bet he sure misses his family, poor little guy.


----------

